# Identify this bee with orange body? Must be some sort of mason bee.



## oldspice (Aug 20, 2016)

poor phone screen shot from video I tried to get- will try for better pic next time I see her. 

Located in Kauai, Hawaii. 
Makes small mud tubes, much smaller than the looks of the "mason bee tubes" I have seen for sale for the mb houses. about the size of a pencil. bee looks pretty big tho im surprised she fits in the tube. I made her the bamboo nest but she much prefers making tubes inside of left out clothing / tents in my storage area. I have collected a few closed off mud sections and placed them into the bamboo for safe keeping/ promote living there- but I wonder if the bees emerge in spring or sooner during year round warm weather... 
What kind is this?!


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

your in the Islands?\
do a google for local bees

but it looks like a Honey Bee to mee.
same colour pattern, body shape etc...and the eyes look like a drone from what I can see in the pic, 
can't say for sure till you get better pics, that image is not good.

In Cali we had sand digger bees that looked similar.


----------



## oldspice (Aug 20, 2016)

Yes. 

Def not honeybee as it was flying with mud and daubing her tube.
Done lots of google searches to no avail. 
Thx


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Tubes made with leaves? Perhaps a leafcutter bee.


----------



## oldspice (Aug 20, 2016)

That looks like it but has anyone known them to build with mud as well?


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Perhaps a mson bee then?

Hint: You're gonna need a much better picture


----------

